# New Peacock/Haps Tank Owner Help!



## bmcguire23 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey guys, I just snagged this 75 gallon cichlid tank for an insane deal. There are mostly male peacocks and haps with a couple frontosa and one blue dolphin (I know the frontosa can't stay in there forever, but for now they're beautiful). However I think the guy has some incompatible Mbunas in there as well and I was hoping you guys could help me determine what they are and if I should remove them. A couple in particular have been some serious bullies since I've been admiring the setup. Let me know your thoughts guys!


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

1. _Pseudotropheus crabro_. Bumble Bee cichlid. For a Malawi cichlid it is very chameleon-like. Showing one of it's more subordinate coloration.
2. female peacock of some sort.(or possibly a male peacock nthat has not colored up yet).
3. _Metriaclima lombardoi_ Kenyi cichlid. Female or juvenile coloration. (males turn yellow and occasionally even some very dominant older females will turn yellow)
4. _Pseudotropheus crabro_ Bumble bee cichlid. Very likely male. It's showing a more dominant color pattern. As it gets older, it will lose the barring and become entirely black (or dingy brown) in it's most dominant color pattern.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would remove 1, 3 and 4 from your peacock tank.


----------



## bmcguire23 (Feb 15, 2020)

Appreciate it guys!


----------

